# Looking at scroll saws



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm looking at a Delta SS350. It seems to have all the things I read were needed to start. Any Ideas? This thing looks new and the guy is asking a small price.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Tom
Welcome to the forum.
Have you looked at the scroll saw section.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...just scroll through it


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom,

I don't know that model, but it looks like a big heavy machine. If you get a good price it should be a safe purchase, you could probably get your cash back out of it reselling it if you aren't thrilled with it.

There are lots of similarities with the dewalt saws, you can modify the thumbscrews for the blade clamps, etc. check out Steve goods site for ideas


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome Tom. If you buy this, keep us posted on how it's working out. I've been thinking about getting a scroll saw, too.

And if you ever find your way out of Kentucky, take me with you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*"...And if you ever find your way out of Kentucky, take me with you."*


LOL!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tom.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I just went through the shopping process I finally purchased the Dewalt in like new condition with blades and pedal switch for $300
The best review I found Scroll Saw Reviews - Comparison of Scroll Saws - Popular Mechanics


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the friendly welcome everyone! When I get this saw I'll post comments on it. It's a two hour drive to get this so I'm trying to work out the time. Thanks again! Happy to be aboard!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Hope it goes good for you. I am looking at getting one myself. The one I have is for pined plades only and no quick release for the blade.
allen


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a Deta 40-540. I don't do a lot of scroll work but I'd guess more than many at this forum. It's be a reliable tool. 

Find something you are comfortable at because you spend a long time at a scroll saw. First, compare how easy it is to change blades, then are the controls intuitive and where they should be, is there a stand or will you have to mount it to a workbench. is there a light (most scrollers need quite a bit of light because the cuts are freehand and so fine. finally how much does it vibrate. I don't know if the model you are thinking of has variable speed but that's another important feature. 

Finally, like many cutting tools - it's the blades that are really important.


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks! I missed a Delta ss350 but just saw a Scrollmate advertised. Going to go look at it. Anxious to get started! Appreciate the advice.


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

Got a great deal on a PS Wood scrollmate! Had to take the stand apart and clean it up for new paint. The machine is smooth. I made a clip to keep the bottom blade holder from dropping each time I release the top. Looking forward to a lot of hours scrolling.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a Dewalt Before buying I POOP POOPED the need for a light and good sawdust blower. I have found out that both are critical. The PS wood super sharp blades are the best I have tried todate


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

I've made a Christmas ornament and a Marine Corps logo. [Eagle, Globe, and Anchor] I have found a hobby I really enjoy! I'm trying to decide if the spiral blades are better than the straight blades but still up in the air. Having to practice a lot with small letters. I am messing up more than doing well with this. Going to ask for a quick change kit for my birthday!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

thats great tom


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom,

I think I still have a new/unused quick change blade adapter for a Scrollmate. I'll look for it today and will let you know. If I can find it, it's yours.

You will do better using fine tooth blades than the spiral blades. I use 2 and 2/0 size blades almost exclusively when doing high precision work like earrings, necklaces, Christmas ornaments, etc. This size blade allows turning the piece 180 deg or more while cutting with ease. They also cut so smooth that sanding is rarely necessary. 

Charley


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Charley! One thing I've noticed is with the fine tooth blades the corners stay square and with the spirals they tend to round out if you're not extremely careful. Made a piece out of 3/4 pine for valentines day. It looks good and it's a larger piece which made it easier. I have 2/0 but not #2. Have to get some. This forum has some great people with some great tips! Looks like we're getting plenty of snow today. Good day to be in the shop!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom,

I've located the Quick Change Blade Adapter. Send me a PM with your mailing address and I'll send it out to you. 

Charley


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Charley! I 'll need to get busy and get to ten posts in order to use the PM function. I'll do that now. I think I have 5.


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

Steve good is a fellow Kentuckian and is a great scroller and has many patterns.


----------



## lost in kentucky (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't know how he keeps up with all that he does!


----------

